# Grammostola "porteri" or "rosea"?



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just wondering about the state of this species and if anything has officially changed.

Someone has mentioned this to me in a post (PeterParker) and I wanted to know a little more. Is it the traditional normal colour form in question?

I was under the impression that their were 3 colour forms of G.rosea, and I originally thought it was possible to get all three forms from 1 sack. I'm probably wrong here but I would like to know for sure.

So the ultimate question here is:

Is my G.rosea (below) still a G.rosea?


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

yes 

Rosea applies to the redder form, porteri to the grey-pink one. How long this will last I don't know, but that's the state of affairs atm.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

looks more like a G.porteri to me


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

+1 porteri for sure
still a chile rose though


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

G.rosea Red colour form

G.porteri Normal colour form

( by normal it's kinda dull greyish pink such as yours )

I would say you have a G.porteri


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

just to confirm, both G.rosea and G.porteri are valid, seperate and distinct species, not colour morphs and not possible to get both from the same sac : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Doesn't look as red as mine so I'm inclined to agree with the Porteri. 

Here's my lovely. :flrt:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I've got 2 chili roses that are porteris. Its nothing 2 worry about though, you've got what you've got.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Well thats still a little confusing. But fair enough about them not coming from the same sack, that never made sense to me. Not sure who passed me on that useless info. 

So are they confirmed as being a different species, as in were people breeding normal and red colour forms together before, therefore creating hybrids without knowing?

At least I can now go out and get me my first G.rosea. Been looking for an excuse to get the red form for a while now


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

what's weird is about 10 years ago, what is now known as rosea was then being imported and sold as G.cala (incorrectly but at least it was a separate species) and what is now porteri was rosea

:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> what's weird is about 10 years ago, what is now known as rosea was then being imported and sold as G.cala (incorrectly but at least it was a separate species) and what is now porteri was rosea
> 
> :2thumb:


you lost me at what's lol


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Doesn't look as red as mine so I'm inclined to agree with the Porteri.
> 
> Here's my lovely. :flrt:
> 
> image


That is a gorgous specimen you have there, I want lol


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

My Rosea is really really red, and my poteri is pretty identical to yours, apart from her abdomen is not quite as colorful 

My rosea is a little git though :whistling2:dont think she likes me


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> you lost me at what's lol


:lol2:
you're lost??
i've had twentyodd years of it, Grams were Phrixotrichus spp. when i first started
:2thumb:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Out of interest how long ago did this change take place? And have they got different common names?


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

G18241 said:


> My Rosea is really really red, and my poteri is pretty identical to yours, apart from her abdomen is not quite as colorful
> 
> My rosea is a little git though :whistling2:dont think she likes me


Well my now porteri is normally pretty chilled, except when you actually go in its tank, if anything touches the little guy it charges the offending item....


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

samhack said:


> Well my now porteri is normally pretty chilled, except when you actually go in its tank, if anything touches the little guy it charges the offending item....


Mines a wimp, even a bump at the side of the tank she runs (I say run, it's more of a slow woddle) back to her hide.  Although I was doing watering earlier and cleaning poop from her plant (oh the glamorous life I lead) and she was trying to get past the plant at my tweezers, was quite funny. :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> (I say run, it's more of a slow woddle) funny. :lol2:


this had me laughing for a good minute lol.
mine's the same, so it's relate-able


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Doesn't look as red as mine so I'm inclined to agree with the Porteri.
> 
> Here's my lovely. :flrt:
> 
> image


This is a good looking spid


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> this had me laughing for a good minute lol.
> mine's the same, so it's relate-able


Haha yeah, they aren't the quickest... Unless food is in the tank, they have a bit of speed then.  



samhack said:


> This is a good looking spid


Thanks. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

bam:
how do you quote 2 people in 1 post?


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

According to Wiki, scientists are discovering new species & re-classifying already known species pretty much on a monthly basis.
T. Blondi might not be the largest T out there, its just the largest species we (humans) have found.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> bam:
> how do you quote 2 people in 1 post?


Next to the quote button, there is a speech bubble icon, click that on the 2 posts you want to quote then press the reply button.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spidersnake said:


> According to Wiki, scientists are discovering new species & re-classifying already known species pretty much on a monthly basis.
> T. Blondi might not be the largest T out there, its just the largest species we (humans) have found.


EEK! don't quote WIki or i'll start telling jokes......

What's the difference between Wiki and the Daily Sport?.....














the Daily Sport lies less :2thumb:


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, I meant "no". :blush: looks very like our porteri {headdesk.:}


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Just to confuse it more G.porteri males are red like G.rosea.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

So what are the males that look like G.porteri?


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

I think they're g. porteri


----------

